# Predict the Lakers opening night starting 5



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Assumption 1- No more significant roster adds

Assumption 2- Everyone is healthy (yes that includes Nash)

PG- Nash: Probably still better than Lin
SG- Kobe: if anyone says he's not starting delete their post
SF- Wesley Johnson: starting 3 former all-stars that are pretty ineffective without the ball, start a guy that's good at everything that doesn't involve actually possessing the ball
PF- Boozer: Lakers best post player
C- Hill: I almost went with Sacre, but Hill will command at least 24 mpg and I think with all the old guys starting they'll want his energy


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm going to go out on a limb and guess the Lakers didn't pay Jordan Hill $9 million to sit behind Robert Sacre. I assume your lineup is correct. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lin
Kobe
Wes 
Randle 
Hill


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

I think Nash will start about 10 games, including opening night.

So yeah, I agree with your line up, Jamel.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

PG - Robert Sacre
SG - Robert Sacre
SF - Robert Sacre
PF - Robert Sacre
C - Robert Sacre


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Floods said:


> PG - Robert Sacre
> SG - Robert Sacre
> SF - Robert Sacre
> PF - Robert Sacre
> C - Robert Sacre


Close. Starting SF is Bob Sacre.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

These 3 will be starters. They are future of the Lakers.

Randle - SF
Hill
Ed Davis

I don't believe that Carlos Boozer is future of Lakers.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

I'll go with:

PG - Lin (Nash has no business starting. He can't be counted upon to play more than 15 minutes a game, even if healthy. IMHO, he's better suited to play with the second team).
SG - Kobe (obviously);
SF - Wes (i reeeeeally hope he can have a good season, mainly in the defensive end. He has the potential to be a decent 3-and-D player, wich is exactly what the Lakers need at this spot).
PF - Boozer. If the Lakers are in the business of trying to win games, he will start over Randle.
C - Hill. But unless he learns how to pace himself and be more assertive in the defensive end, i don't see him staying on the floor more than 25mpg.

Swaggy and Randle will play major minutes off the bench, though.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I'm surprised most people are agreeing with me on Wes starting. Figured the majority would have swagger starting and that Henry would get more votes then Wes.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I think the prevailing reasoning having to do with off the ball play and defense is sound


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

And I think most expect Swaggy to get more minutes anyway. He seemed to embrace his role as a sixth man and we need scoring punch off the bench. While I think the can play together because both have the range, I'm hoping Swaggy's on the floor whenever Kobe is not. 

Henry is the odd man out of the rotation, IMO. He might be a better player than Wes, but doesn't bring anything all that different to what Kobe and Swaggy will bring.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Uncle Drew said:


> And I think most expect Swaggy to get more minutes anyway. He seemed to embrace his role as a sixth man and we need scoring punch off the bench. While I think the can play together because both have the range, I'm hoping Swaggy's on the floor whenever Kobe is not.
> 
> Henry is the odd man out of the rotation, IMO. He might be a better player than Wes, but doesn't bring anything all that different to what Kobe and Swaggy will bring.


I think Henry is a far better penetrator than Kobe and Swagger. He does have zero midrange game whatsoever though. With Henry it's layup or 3. Not to mention he's physically bigger.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Floods said:


> PG - Robert Sacre
> SG - Robert Sacre
> SF - Robert Sacre
> PF - Robert Sacre
> C - Robert Sacre


the only real question with this line-up is "are there enough touches to go around?"


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Jamel Irief said:


> I think Henry is a far better penetrator than Kobe and Swagger. He does have zero midrange game whatsoever though. With Henry it's layup or 3. Not to mention he's physically bigger.


Yeah, I mean I'm not saying their skills are identical. Just saying that X's best skill is creating offense (mostly for himself) by attacking relentlessly. Creating offense is Kobe and Swaggy's best skill as well, albeit in a different manner. 

Wes is a better range shooter, better off the ball and better defensively. More complimentary skills to the two guys that are for sure in the rotation.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

and Lin can be ball dominant as well


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I agree with the Nash/Kobe/Wes/Booz/Hill line-up. I think that's slightly more likely than that same group with Lin instead of Nash... at least for opening night.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nash, Kobe, Wes, Booz, Hill.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

not a bad team 6 years ago actually


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Honest question for the people saying Steve Nash should start: do you really think he can make ut through the season while playing starter minutes or is it just a "oh, he should start the FIRST game due to his status and we'll see from there"?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Lin / Nash / Clarkson
Kobe / Xavier
Wes / Young
Randle / Boozer / Kelly
Hill / Davis / Sacre

That's how I see it playing out over the course of the season, but I can see Xavier getting some run at PG and Kelly shifting to SF once Nash goes down.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Honest question for the people saying Steve Nash should start: do you really think he can make ut through the season while playing starter minutes or is it just a "oh, he should start the FIRST game due to his status and we'll see from there"?


Starters minutes is arbitrary. Doesn't Kendrick Perkins play 20 minutes per game?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Lin / Nash / Clarkson
> Kobe / Xavier
> Wes / Young
> Randle / Boozer / Kelly
> ...


Xavier wouldn't play pg over Kobe. Not offensively at least.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

PauloCatarino said:


> Honest question for the people saying Steve Nash should start: do you really think he can make ut through the season while playing starter minutes or is it just a "oh, he should start the FIRST game due to his status and we'll see from there"?


Yeah, pretty much. Respect for the vet from a new coach. 

Should be pretty obvious early on that he can't handle any significant minutes without getting hurt. Hopefully he'll embrace a mentor role and play 15 min a game. That's seriously best case. More likely he plays less than half the season.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Jamel Irief said:


> Starters minutes is arbitrary. Doesn't Kendrick Perkins play 20 minutes per game?


Yeah, not to mention we all expect Swaggy to get more minutes than any wing not named Kobe, so not sure if starting has much significance.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Uncle Drew said:


> Yeah, pretty much. Respect for the vet from a new coach.
> 
> Should be pretty obvious early on that he can't handle any significant minutes without getting hurt. Hopefully he'll embrace a mentor role and play 15 min a game. That's seriously best case. More likely he plays less than half the season.


I kind of think Nash HAS to start. He needs to play warm. Maybe plays like the first 8 minutes of each half. 

What I don't want is more of this "out for 2 weeks with nerve issues" only to turn into two months to come back for three games and then go out again. I'd rather just not play him at all then deal with that again.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Lin
Bryant
Johnson
Randle
Hill


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm betting Boozer will start over Randle


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

^We'll find out opening night won't we.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

PG- Lin
SG- Kobe
SF- Johnson
PF- Boozer
C- Hill


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Wilmatic2 said:


> ^We'll find out opening night won't we.


sure - here's why I would do it: vet respect + takes the pressure off the rookie - does Randle wind up earning the starting position eventually? I hope so - but he doesn't need to start right now to get plenty of minutes every game


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

e-monk said:


> sure - here's why I would do it: vet respect + takes the pressure off the rookie - does Randle wind up earning the starting position eventually? I hope so - but he doesn't need to start right now to get plenty of minutes every game


Exactly. Lakers want to build him up. Let him earn the minutes and show out against some second units. Hopefully he wins the job by years end. On the other hand, him losing a starting spot could hurt his confidence pretty badly.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I figure unless he just embarrasses Boozer early he understands he's paying his dues or whatever


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> *Carlos Boozer 'absolutely' expects to start for Lakers*
> 
> Carlos Boozer fully expects to be a starter this season with the Lakers.
> 
> ...


http://www.latimes.com/sports/lakers/lakersnow/la-sp-ln-carlos-boozer-expects-start-lakers-20140725-story.html


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Why are they calling Ryan Kelly a rookie?

Also, I assume Boozer will start as well for at least half the season, but he sure sounds confident for a guy who was just amnestied.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Apparently B. Scott will start Boozer as a small forward. Yes, small forward.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Wilmatic2 said:


> Apparently B. Scott will start Boozer as a small forward. Yes, small forward.


Whaaaat? Can't be.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Wilmatic2 said:


> Apparently B. Scott will start Boozer as a small forward. Yes, small forward.


ESPN needs to quit making shit up


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wilmatic2 said:


> Apparently B. Scott will start Boozer as a small forward. Yes, small forward.


Theres a better chance Kobe will get traded to the Knicks.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Lmao! Don't tell me I didn't warn you.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

http://basketball.realgm.com/wiretap/234430/Lakers-Pencil-In-Carlos-Boozer-As-Starting-Small-Forward

Maybe auto correct wasn't on?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

260 lb 32 year old career long PFs converting into SFs is not a thing and to my knowledge Byron hasn't inked his deal let alone made decisions about who will be playing where BUT if this were an example of what he has in mind we are surely aiming to keep our Suns pick


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Is it possible to trade Boozer by February?

Randle/Hill/Boozer/Rockets first rounder for Kevin Love

They will help Wolves to make the playoffs. That is what the Wolves want.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

it is not possible


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Boozer can't be traded till next summer


----------

